# Sage Bambino Pressurised Basket



## td2812 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and espresso machines in general really! I have just purchased a bambino plus from AO. Unfortunately it only came with the pressurised baskets and It looks like they're going to be out of stock of the non-pressurised ones until August at the earliest!

As soon as the non-pressurised ones are in stock I plan on adding a grinder as well but in the mean time does anyone have any tips for using the bambino with the pressurised double basket? Things like dosage, beans to use, grind size etc. At the moment I'm generally using dark roasts, pre ground espresso grind in manual mode but pulling 1:2 in about 12-13 seconds so obviously something not quite right.

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Danz0r (May 29, 2020)

Great series on YouTube by UKCoffeeBlog specifically all about the Bambino Plus. Suggest you watch that as it answers basically all your questions.

I too bought one from AO and gutted they didn't come with the unpressurized baskets but if you don't have a grinder yet, you should be fine.

Get some scales and use the manual mode, starting at 1:2 ratio e.g 16g in 32g out, rather than relying on the pre-programmed time stuff.

That said, I've been really struggling with mine too and I may well return mine to AO as I'm not willing to wait until September for non pressurised baskets as I also bought a grinder at the same time.

Let me know how your experiments go as I'm in the same boat!


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

May i ask how much are the baskets. I bought a DTP model it came with 4 baskets. Just curious how much sage saves by missing including them


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

zzz...no idea what they cost now but when i bought one direct from Sage in december it was, i kid you not, £2.95.

i mean, knowing the kind of crazy mark-up that goes on 'after sales' parts (and obviously it's just a piece of stamped metal), the cost to them is probably measured in single-digit pence.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

facboy said:


> zzz...no idea what they cost now but when i bought one direct from Sage in december it was, i kid you not, £2.95.
> 
> i mean, knowing the kind of crazy mark-up that goes on 'after sales' parts (and obviously it's just a piece of stamped metal), the cost to them is probably measured in single-digit pence.


 Good grief hardly seems worth leaving them out of the box ... hayho


----------



## td2812 (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks @Danz0r

Those videos are exactly what I was looking for.

Going back to the non-pressurised stock issue. Has anyone on here ordered either of these products before? Just wondering if these would work with the bambino?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aoixbcuroc-Pressurized-Breville-Machine-Bottomless/dp/B089SW1M3X/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=breville+non-pressurized&qid=1592772830&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFESkxOT1ZSQkRFSEcmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA5NjI2NTlEWFA2NVVJWUZSR0QmZW5jcnlwdGVkQWRJZD1BMDQ0MTI4NzNKSUcxTTlQTk01M1Amd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stainless-Pressurized-Strainer-Accessories-Breville/dp/B07MQ62696/ref=sr_1_3_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=breville+non-pressurized&qid=1592773699&sr=8-3-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExVFpHREtFMVJSN1hJJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDMxNjY3VjBQRVkzM1JWMU41JmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA2MjcxMDUyR1E2NEZPSVYzWDVFJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Danz0r (May 29, 2020)

Not that I know of, sorry.

I know someone mentioned some off eBay and may well be the same seller but they had a 10 week shipping time.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Several on the forum have adapted La Spaziale 53mm baskets but not sure what size the Bambino is. The adaptation involves using pliers and nipping the edge of the basket a tought otherwise they would be too deep. Bit of a faf though


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

FYI I just received both single and dual non-pressurised baskets from Sage today. They had been on order since early Febraury.


----------

